# Shaving goats



## thomcarol (Feb 3, 2012)

I've noticed several people shave their goats. Why? I know show goats get a shave but is there any reason to do it otherwise?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Some shave the back end before kidding to keep them cleaner


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I think the only reason is showing or getting a better look at their confirmation. And I've seen that some people shave their does rear ends before kidding, I'm assuming to keep it neat and tidy back there with all the goop


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

What the above posters said and also if they live in a warmer climate and they have hairy goats in the summer like Toggs for example they will want to shave them so that it isn't to hot.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Shaving goats also helps with lice prevention


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

I cut mine down for summer. They seem to do better with less hair over the summer. I also clip the does hind end and udder before kidding.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I shave mine because it can get 122°F here in the summer so I want to keep them cool as well as for a cleaner kidding I shave their backsides and tails.


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

I clip mine because they seem hot when I don't. It also helps control lice. And IMO makes them look nice and you can get a real look at conformation. I don't show, but I want to know what I have conformationwise.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We shaved everyone last summer, a couple of new goats brought lice and gave it to the other adults, so we just shaved them all. Worked great though because we got rid of the lice, and it helped keep them cool during the brutally hot days of summer. 

I think some people just enjoy doing it too, sometimes just to clean up their goats appearance.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I do it for lice control, to keep them cool (live in the south so its important) and for show. Plus I like to clip them too


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Any one ever shave them during this time of the year


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

imthegrt1 said:


> Any one ever shave them during this time of the year


Ill shave show wethers when its cold but I always have a nice thick blanket for them. I try to only do it when its warm but sometimes we have shows during.colder weather. So we do shave then. But just for pasture/home I wouldnt


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

thomcarol said:


> I've noticed several people shave their goats. Why? I know show goats get a shave but is there any reason to do it otherwise?


For a meat show with boer we do because it looks cleaner and it show their muscles better


----------



## neubunny (Nov 7, 2012)

I think dairy goats are typically shaved to keep them cleaner and keep shed hairs out of the milk.


----------



## Catfsm (Feb 15, 2013)

*Fiber for Yarn?*

My two wethers have thick heavy coats not, and they are so different from last summer.

I am thinking that maybe in April when the weather is no longer going to be colder than maybe 50, I could shave them and someone could use the fiber for yarn? Is this ridiculous or possible? I do not care either way, except I want to know what to do with the cuttings! Someone gave me cat fur from the brushing last spring, and she said she has made yarn with THAT!

My goaties are Nigerian Dwarf so not huge!


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm not sure about using the fur but if you don't know what to do with it we usually just throw it out side for the birds.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Delilah said:


> I'm not sure about using the fur but if you don't know what to do with it we usually just throw it out side for the birds.


Same here... I have a pile of ash from our fire pit I put it in. The birds love it


----------



## Catfsm (Feb 15, 2013)

*Goat Shaving*

I will shave my boys once I know the cold weather is over. Probably April.

What should I buy (cheap!) to shave them with?

What if I give them a poodle type cut ? (I am joking). I will just shave all uniformly. Maybe for a day I will leave a bit on the flank and head just for fun.


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

I plan to shave mine once summer arrives. They've gotten quite fluffy over the winter, and are just kinda dirty with all the mud, etc. I know a lot of it will come off (they were FILTHY after spending 3weeks with a buck)... but shaving sounds a lot easier than bathing & brushing.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Catfsm said:


> I will shave my boys once I know the cold weather is over. Probably April.
> 
> What should I buy (cheap!) to shave them with?
> 
> What if I give them a poodle type cut ? (I am joking). I will just shave all uniformly. Maybe for a day I will leave a bit on the flank and head just for fun.


Do you have a pair of Oster dog clippers? If so you can use those. T won't be pretty pretty but it will work


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Catfsm said:


> I will shave my boys once I know the cold weather is over. Probably April.
> 
> What should I buy (cheap!) to shave them with?
> 
> What if I give them a poodle type cut ? (I am joking). I will just shave all uniformly. Maybe for a day I will leave a bit on the flank and head just for fun.


Any type of dog clipper will work... not great mind you but it will work


----------



## Flamey (Mar 28, 2013)

Can the goats get sunburned with having shorter hair? How short do you cut it?


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

They can get sunburned any time specually the white ones aslong as they have shade thell be fine

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Flamey said:


> Can the goats get sunburned with having shorter hair? How short do you cut it?


Any goat can get sunburnt. Pink skinned goats burn easier than dark skinned goats. Most of the time they will be fine as long as they have shade and you don't take the hair down all the way, razor close.


----------



## Flamey (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks..The goats will just keep their fur . I'm allergic and I thought it might help me to shave them


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Flamey said:


> Thanks..The goats will just keep their fur . I'm allergic and I thought it might help me to shave them


Your gunna want someone els to shave em if your allergic. Thats a messy job!!

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

It might be that they have oily skin and hair. Mine would make me itch and I hadn't even had that issue with any goat so I washed him and sure enough, I quit itchy.


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

Yep, sometimes the dirty goats get my skin itching too. Most of the time I am just fine with them. If you are allergic (skinwise) make sure you wear long sleeves to shave them. If you are allergic sinuswise just have someone else do it!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I shave if one of my goats is too hot. I will also be shaving this year for lice control. I had a fight with lice ealier and want to catch them right away if they come back.


----------



## drkayepeery (Dec 18, 2012)

Today at the goat show, I was told that shaving does several things...cools the goat in summer, allows for checking skin for mites and other problems, keeps hair out of milk. It's not just for show.


----------



## Flamey (Mar 28, 2013)

Wow thanks everyone..I had no idea it could be because they are dirty..I will have to wait till it gets a little warmer to give them a bath..Do you need to use a special soap or is anything ok?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

You can use dish soap, horse shampoo or even people shampoo.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Flamey said:


> Wow thanks everyone..I had no idea it could be because they are dirty..I will have to wait till it gets a little warmer to give them a bath..Do you need to use a special soap or is anything ok?


Careful with people shampoo.
If youvyse a people shampoo use a baby shampoo.
Dawn soap works and they make soap spesually for livestock and goats. If your gunna wash them often use a livestock or horse shampoo

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I use stuff for people with amazing results. Anything you use make sure to rinse it all the way out. 

I wash with dawn with olay (mixed with whitening shampoo if a show wether) and then condition with tresseme extra moisture.


----------

